# American Haunting



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wasnt sure if theres a movie topic here...anyways I've been wanting to see 
"An American Haunting" since I saw it on-line at:
http://www.anamericanhauntingonline.com/
Tonight is the date my cable company un-leashes it, im thinking of watching it later.
How'd u guys like it? Let me know if its worth buying for the 3 bucks.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I was wondering as well if this movie is any good. I think I read that it is based on the Bell Witch haunting that happened back in the 1800s. Reading about that case in books about true ghost stories always gave me the creeps.

BTW, johnny, there is a section here for discussion of horror movies. Be prepared for a spanking!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i saw it and didn't like it. it was ok with the scaryness, but the story gets pretty graphic at the end... it made me mad what happens...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw it and liked it. The end is disturbing.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree with Hauntiholik. 

I liked it thruoghout the movie, but I wish it would have been more of a "supernatural" type haunt movie. The end is disturbing.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't like it at all. I was probly expecting it to follow more of the story, and it did to a point. I didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I bought this and have never seen the whole thing. Every time I sit down to watch it I end up falling asleep. Not that the movie's boring, it's just that my sleep patterns are messed up at the momonet and I nod off every time I sit still for more than 10 minutes. I like the parts that I have been able to stay awake for.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As for me, I have never really had a desire to see it. Just didn't look all that scary or interesting.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I heard that the whole "haunting" was nothing more than a rape induced hallucination. I haven't seen it based on what I heard.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Papa Bones said:


> I bought this and have never seen the whole thing. Every time I sit down to watch it I end up falling asleep. Not that the movie's boring, it's just that my sleep patterns are messed up at the momonet and I nod off every time I sit still for more than 10 minutes. I like the parts that I have been able to stay awake for.


Thats funny. I have the same problem, hard time staying awake when I sit still to long.

I tried watching it two nights in a row and fell asleep. From what I saw, it seemed ok. I'll have to try and watch it again some time.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

It's on my list of movies that I want to see, now whether or not I will get around to actually renting it to watch is another story all together..lol I think I might see if my movie fiend friend has it so I can just borrow it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am watching it right now. So far I rate it as OK. But I just started the movie.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought this before Halloween and sat up late one night and fell asleep half way through it. It could have been that I was too tired that night and/or of being sooo busy this Halloween, I should have probably waited to watch it. I did finally finish watching it but was not tooo impressed with it at all. Some of the scenes had a few "jump" moments for me but overall, I'm still sore that I bought it instead of renting it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I felt the same way about *The Sound of Thunder. *


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I viewed it last night, it was decent. Nothing spectacular but worth watching once


----------

